# Rust in the Vesuvius



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Sadly today I noticed my V had some rust. I have it plumbed in and don't often open the side panel but when I did I noticed rust on the very bottom (under the water tank shelf). Any ideas where it could be coming from?

I am more concerned for the water source because I think the rust is just from one nut corroding.

There was water under the drip tray, I wonder if that could find its way there or there is a leak inside the machine?


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I have let it cool and taken some more panels off. As best as I can see (and looking for more expert thoughts on this) there is no leak in any piping or such. The issue was that the plumed in drip tray was leaking. The water was running down the back and over the screws used to fix it to the machine. These screws are fine but the threaded rivets used on the panel have rusted and water as been pulled into the machines bottom panel.

Right now looking for thoughts if this is wrong or right / other things to check.

What do I do now, do I just dry and clean as best as I can, should I remove the rusted threaded inserts, is there any recommended solvent or sealer I can use?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@El carajillo ^^^


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

First thing cure the leak from the tray.

The captive nuts are not stainless, as they are in a position that was not expected to get wet they were probably considered suitable.

Probably difficult to access (possibly from below ? ) Drill them out and replace with new ones ( stainless if available) OR coat the new ones with Molycote 111 in case of another leak.

Alternatively drill them out and replace with S/S nuts and washers ( original bolts / pins appear to be S/S OR replace the pins as well.

After drilling out the captive nut's , the hole will be larger than the pins, you could use a larger diameter pins or allow the (new washers) to cover the holes.

The rust staining should rub off with some S/S polish or Solvolautosol (as it is not the polished O/S case) Wrap some rag on a ruler or spatula if it is between two panels.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> First thing cure the leak from the tray.
> 
> The captive nuts are not stainless, as they are in a position that was not expected to get wet they were probably considered suitable.
> 
> ...


 Thank you @El carajillo, firstly no blame regarding any materials involved, just want this resolved.

Drilling out and replacing with nuts+washers sounds simple enough to me.

Just have to have some bravery regarding drilling into my shinny coffee machine.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

@El carajillo

I did some more investigation and actually now think the water on the drip tray was from a leak in the machine. This Y piece is above the greatest amount of damp/corrosion. It seems this bit connects to the 3 way valve? How can I leak test this part - also if this is the cause of the leak and corrosion should I not be able to get warranty replacement on all damaged parts?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

cracked_bean said:


> @El carajillo
> 
> I did some more investigation and actually now think the water on the drip tray was from a leak in the machine. This Y piece is above the greatest amount of damp/corrosion. It seems this bit connects to the 3 way valve? How can I leak test this part - also if this is the cause of the leak and corrosion should I not be able to get warranty replacement on all damaged parts?
> 
> View attachment 45584


 😞 I hear you. Those Y pieces are a pain. If they are barbed, you'll need to remove the silicone hose very carefully. If they are not, then it's better, but it may not stay there next time 😞 (from experience).

Is there a chance you could stick some V60 papers or kitchen towel under that Y piece, and see if it gets wet?

Try checking whether any of the hoses have become loose, and, if I were you, I'd operate your machine for a week without the relevant panels on, so you can keep an eye on it?

If you can identify the cause of the leak, and that's it, then excellent. You might even want to consider a brass Y connector instead (there have been cases where plastic ones cracked). If the machine is still under warranty, I'd be speaking to ACS to see if they can do anything about it. I do take pride on my coffee equipment, and, although it makes coffee, having something on it I wasn't responsible for is not something I'd appreciate myself.

Good luck.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> 😞 I hear you. Those Y pieces are a pain. If they are barbed, you'll need to remove the silicone hose very carefully. If they are not, then it's better, but it may not stay there next time 😞 (from experience).
> 
> Is there a chance you could stick some V60 papers or kitchen towel under that Y piece, and see if it gets wet?
> 
> ...


 I had some more tubing I was able to fit to the other side of the overpressure/drip that I assume this is. I was able to blow into it and I heard the air rushing out the other side. It was not the Y but the joint going to the other side of the tube fitting. It seems the Y with the barb is linked to some hard tubing via some flexible tubing (with no cable tie/clip). The flexible tubing was so long that it was pushing on the fitting and pulled the hard tubing out.

I purchased the machine the beginning of the year, so I assume it at least has 1 year warranty? The issue is all this damage is to the main panel that seems to go front to bottom across the whole machine.

It is really disappointing, it was one thing when I thought it might have been my error but now I know it was a factory/assembly error its such a harder pill to swallow.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From the later photo and the graduated rust discolouration I think the problem is with the Y junction / tubing connections . Placing paper under and running the machine with cover off should prove the point. Watch for drips/ slight spray , it could happen at start up or when reaching temperature, watch carefully.

REF Warranty, it will depend on what was specified by the seller ACS ?

Warranty is often ( bought out) ie the seller is responsible. EG Bella Barista take on the warranty for machines they sell / supply.

It will probably involve return to base at your cost. Contact ACS to find out.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I purchased this direct from Paolo via the forums, I will try and contact ACS and ask, thanks.


----------



## Paolo_Cortese (Jul 11, 2014)

I suppose that it not one of our last production, we are using the ss parts since long time in any case the rust on the base is only caused from the bolt due of the fact that everything is in AISI304. In any case I don't understand why post here and not send an email to the company asking for a solution. I can understand if someone ask for a support and the company not reply and after, of course, try to find a solution somewhere.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Paolo_Cortese said:


> In any case I don't understand why post here and not send an email to the company asking for a solution.


 Probably because it is a forum


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Paolo_Cortese said:


> I suppose that it not one of our last production, we are using the ss parts since long time in any case the rust on the base is only caused from the bolt due of the fact that everything is in AISI304. In any case I don't understand why post here and not send an email to the company asking for a solution. I can understand if someone ask for a support and the company not reply and after, of course, try to find a solution somewhere.


 When I first started looking into this I thought it was from not placing the drip tray back correctly and being my fault. Looking further I found the cause being the tubing.

I have looked at the Y but I found that the hard piping in the tube connector was loose. I should be able to replace it back in a way that it doesn't leak again. One of the threaded rivets crumbled when taking it apart but the others seem to be structural enough to use.

My main concern was not being able to clean out the rust and corrosion and the issue spreading and becoming worse. I have ordered some rust cleaner and will try my best to use that.


----------

